
Ask HN: Are there any tools that generate fake interest for online trackers? - nasht100
I&#x27;m curious if anyone is aware of any tools that create the equivalent of &quot;interest white noise&quot;? Someone I know purposely clicks like on everything they see on facebook in an effort to create noise and mask their actual interest. If you like everything, then you like nothing.. Seems like something that could be automated and implemented on a wider scale. Does such a tool exist? Would it even be effective?
======
mtmail
Somebody submitted a ShowHN today of a relevant tool. Or at least a start
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16624211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16624211)

